# Shoulder plane which one to buy



## robdem (Apr 7, 2011)

Looking to buy one of the veritas shoulder planes either the small or medium model. Will be using this plane on small mortise and tenon joints for jewelry boxes and some picture frames . i'am leaning toward the small model but would like some feed back and recommendations thanks for any and all help .


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Files and rasps should be given a look as well.

I find it easier to file to fit as opposed to plane it to fit.

I'd like a shoulder plane also, so I'll keep an eye on the thread too.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

I originally bought the small Veritas shoulder plane but found it a bit small for some project tasks (mainly chair making). I have bought the medium one now. But for small boxes you might find the smalll one suits your needs.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Compare the length of the typical tenon face, or width of a rabbet, that you might adjust, and choose from there.

The fewer passes you have to make, the less chance of messing up the tenon face. You can always plane a tenon face that is shorter than the plane is wide, but you'll have to make multiple passes if your plane is too narrow.

Don't pass by a rabbet block, either… They're wider than most shoulder planes.

You would typically flatten the floor of a dado or groove with a router plane, so don't choose your shoulder plane based on thoughts of fitting in a housed groove.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I have the medium one and love it, but I make furniture mostly so it might be too big for your projects. I tried using a file and had a hard time keeping everything square, YMMV.


----------



## robdem (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys .


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

^ +1 to what Barry says, he's got good insight there!


----------



## pcott (Jul 7, 2009)

I have the medium, and really love it, but if I were to do it again, I would buy the large shoulder plane.


----------



## Texchappy (Apr 27, 2012)

This is somewhat timely as a shoulder plane is one of the few tools I need to complete the shaker table I'm planning (just got the Chris Schwarz DVD).


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

If money is an object, you might consider one of the rabbet/fillister planes made by several manufacturers in the last century. (Still made, but they vintage ones appear to be better quality.) They are plentiful and you can pick one up on the 'bay for about the price of a replacement iron for your Veritas.

Here are two examples.

To see them all you have to search both "fillister plane" and "duplex plane."

Prices vary widely but I have purchased two for under $25 (plus shipping) in the past couple years. The fence is nice. The nicker is likely a requirement. And besides, it is always handy to be able to say, when you really don't want to be at the party, "I must go home now and sharpen my nicker."

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Maybe one like this?









The sides are also machined, so take the fences off, and lay it on it's side.









with the grain or across the grain…


----------



## robdem (Apr 7, 2011)

Lee/ Bandit don't know much about these planes will do some research on them . Thanks for the info on these plans . Lee I looked at the ones on ebay might put bid on one once figure out how to use them any reason to buy a new tool.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I have a few of the Record and Clifton shoulder planes… 









I find that the one I pick up most often is a Record 41, fits nicely in the hand and is a pleasure to use. You can usually find them on eBay quite reasonably priced. The Clifton 410 is the same size if you come across one of those…










Of course, the Veritas planes are quite refined and have a little nicer adjustments.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

My shoulder plane is at the low end of the spectrum,... a 3/4in Stanley #92. I had to do a lot of adjusting to make this thing worthwhile. That said, I find that the ability to convert it to a chisel plane to be a valuable trait. My 2-cents.


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

I do own a medium shoulder plane. I do use the plane along with the block plane when the cheek is involved. For a medium shoulder plane it is good enough for most purpose. Handling large shoulders a bigger shoulder plane would be beneficial but not necessary.

Small shoulders can be done using a medium plane. I do have a miniature shoulder plane… It may actually be a better choice for jewellery boxes.


----------

